# 250 DVDs in a Quarter-Sized Device -- Coming Soon?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Surface mounted components, eh? 

A new technique developed by scientists at UC Berkeley and University of Massachusetts Amherst may drastically increase the ability of devices to store things.

Cal officials called the technique "innovative and easily implemented," on Thursday.

The method lets microscopic nanoscale elements precisely assemble themselves over large surfaces.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/250-DVDs-in-a-Quarter-Sized-Device----Coming-Soon.html


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

How soon to market and should I reconsider getting a terabyte hard drive?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

They'll probably show up in six months, but there are a lot of terabyte drives now...(Can you imagine how long they will defrag?) But, how much do you need? As a server, yes, but as an individual, hmm...


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

As I understand it, the terabytes are four 250's and I really don't need that much,I am in the process of deciding how much I really need since I will be using it as a backup and will be adding more music and a lot more podcasts and youtube vids,the informative kind.More as my own personal library.But with more space I defiantly will be saving more.
Just don't want to spend bucks if a new storage system is on the way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I really doubt this technology will replace hard disks in 6 months, or even in a couple of years.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree, just got excited...:up:


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

ekim68 said:


> I agree, just got excited...:up:


You took the words right out of my mouth. 
I like to stay on top of new technology.


----------



## bolia.kukur (Sep 9, 2007)

Will somebody give us affordable 100 gig SMD/SSD at first??


----------



## dawgholla (Aug 2, 2003)

What technology/Device would I need to have a small device that can store 10 - 20 DVD movies and be able to travel to friends house to play through his personal DVD player???


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

dawgholla said:


> What technology/Device would I need to have a small device that can store 10 - 20 DVD movies and be able to travel to friends house to play through his personal DVD player???


Just a small case as used for CDs' in cars.


----------



## amageles (Jan 1, 1970)

I know I'd want this,
How cool would that be?


----------

